# putear



## inflagranti

hola!

estoy intentando encontrar un verbo o una frase adecuada para "putear" en inglés. en un contexto parecido al "mi jefe no para de putearme". sólo se me ocurre la expresión "piss somebody off", quisiera saber si sabéis otras opciones.  
gracias!


----------



## krolaina

To bugger...maybe??


----------



## Kialaya

Desde luego que lo de "my boss never stops fucking me" NO es una opción. 

Que tal..."my boss is always pestering me?" (aunque es mucho mas suave que la frase en español) Y que tal "creating trouble for me"?
Quizás los nativos tienen algo más contundente.

Se me acaba de ocurrir algo menos literal pero más coloquial "My boss is a royal pain in the butt". :-D


----------



## Dission

No creo que "piss off, be a pain in the ass... etc" puedan encajar aquí. Cuando un jefe te está puteando, es que te está "molestando" con trabajo y más trabajo o haciendo te hacer cosas que no quieres.

_My boss keeps bugging me_


----------



## Bradford

I would use...to mess around...and if he does, I will call him a pain in the ass! lol


----------



## inflagranti

gracias por todas las repuestas!


----------



## profe105

Bradford said:


> I would use...to mess around...and if he does, I will call him a pain in the ass! lol


 
Yo voy con esta respuesta.  _My boss is such a pain in the ass; he keeps bothering me_.  Creo que expresa la misma idea con el mismo tono de la frase original.


----------



## profe105

krolaina said:


> To bugger...maybe??


 
Esta opción no sería buena para un público de los Estados Unidos.  _To bugger_ no es una frase que se usa aquí.


----------



## krolaina

profe105 said:


> Esta opción no sería buena para un público de los Estados Unidos. _To bugger_ no es una frase que se usa aquí.


 
oops! British english then?. Thanks Profe.


----------



## profe105

No reason to say _oops!_  Yes, it is a British English phrase, which of course, is perfectly fine to use if the intended audience is British or European.


----------



## Sidd

¿Qué pensáis de "my boss is harping on me"?

o algo con bitch como "bitching me out" -sé que lo he escuchado alguna vez en ese sentido aunque se usa normalmente como escaquearse.


----------



## profe105

No creo que _bitching me out_ tenga el mismo significado. _To bitch someone out_ es más como regañarle o gritarle. Tu jefe te puede estar puteando sin _bitching you out_.


----------



## rayado ingles

"fucking off" sería una forma más explicita de decir "pissing off" no?? No se si cabe ya que no he oido nunca el verbo putear.. pero sera mas explicito que "to piss off" no?? weno, al menos eso es lo que dicimos aqui en inglaterra.


----------



## profe105

_Fucking off_ no tiene el mismo significado que _pissing someone off_ en mi opinión.  Para mi, _fucking off_ significa que uno no está haciendo lo que debe hacer.  Por ejemplo, si estoy trabajando en un proyecto con varias personas y ellos se distraen mucho, no se enfocan en el trabajo, juegan en vez de trabajar, les podría decir, _"Quit fucking off/around and get to work_."  Claro, les tendría que tener bastante confianza para hablarles así.


----------



## Bee Lady

The boss is always on my case. (?)


----------



## sound shift

profe105 said:


> No reason to say _oops!_  Yes, it is a British English phrase, which of course, is perfectly fine to use if the intended audience is British or European.



 Not so! In BE there is a difference between buggering me,which would be taken literally, and buggering me *about*, which simply means "messing me about".


----------



## Franra

Aquí en Chile, "putear" no es molestar, sino más bien retar, gritar, agredir a alguien verbalmente.... Cuál es el significado original, Inflagranti??


----------



## rayado ingles

profe105 said:


> _Fucking off_ no tiene el mismo significado que _pissing someone off_ en mi opinión.  Para mi, _fucking off_ significa que uno no está haciendo lo que debe hacer.  Por ejemplo, si estoy trabajando en un proyecto con varias personas y ellos se distraen mucho, no se enfocan en el trabajo, juegan en vez de trabajar, les podría decir, _"Quit fucking off/around and get to work_."  Claro, les tendría que tener bastante confianza para hablarles así.


 
Si claro entiendo tu caso, pero es que en inglaterra se usa en este sentido: "This guy is really fucking me off", lo cual quiere decir lo mismo que "This guy is pissing me off". Pero bueno, al fin no creo que esto sera la traduccion correcta de 'putear' en ese sentido.


----------



## robjh22

rayado ingles said:


> Si "This guy is really fucking me off"



No. Never.

"On my case" is a good one, and less frequently and only by guys:

"He's busting my balls."


----------



## Sammo

En este sentido, "putear" es el equivalente directo de "to bitch" en ingles.

Así que en la oración inicial:

"Mi jefe no para de putearme" 

sería traducida en ingles como:

"My boss doesn't stop bitching me."


----------



## profe105

I think you need the _out_: _bitching me out_.  It doesn't sound right to me without it.


----------



## Vale_yaya

profe105 said:


> No creo que _bitching me out_ tenga el mismo significado. _To bitch someone out_ es más como regañarle o gritarle. Tu jefe te puede estar puteando sin _bitching you out_.


 
Eso es exactamente lo que significa PUTEAR... nosotros lo utilizamos todo el tiempo, y la verdad es una expresión muy común. Obviamente no le vas a decir a tu jefe: Deje de putearme!!!.. jajaja... pero significa insultar o también puede ser utilizada como regañar, más que molestar.


----------



## Esau

Hola, yo diría "My boss won't stop bitching me."


----------



## ajo fresco

Hola,

Aquí no decimos "to bitch someone out" sino "to bitch at someone"... significa "to complain/nag/criticize."

Ejemplo:  My boss won't stop bitching at me.  Nothing I do is good enough for him!

Saludos desde California


----------



## Sammo

> I think you need the _out_: _bitching me out_.  It doesn't sound right to me without it.



No hace falta.  Es más, se oye más a menudos sin la "out".


----------



## Moritzchen

Cussing me out?


----------



## sound shift

I don't hear "bitching me", "bitching me out" or "cussing me out". I wonder if  other BE speakers do.

There's quite a range of meanings in this thread, and I'm still not sure if "putear" is strictly verbal or a more general "messing someone about".


----------



## berri_

No estoy de acuerdo con estas traducciones porque tu jefe te puede putear "en silencio", es decir, no tiene por qué gritarte, insultarte ni nada parecido...  Puede, por ejemplo, pedirte que hagas un trabajo cuando estás a punto de terminar tu jornada laboral, puede asignarte los peores trabajos (esos que nadie quiere hacer), etc. etc. etc. y todo ello puede hacerlo con una educación exquisita... pero aún así te estaría puteando o jodiendo, que en este caso significan lo mismo.  No sé... me inclino más por el "My boss is fucking me up"


----------



## sound shift

Berri_,

Encuentro muy útil tu aportación, pero a mi juicio lo que describes encaja mejor con "messing me about" o "fucking me about" que con "fucking me up" (lo cual para mí significa "destrozándome").


----------



## Vale_yaya

berri_ said:


> No estoy de acuerdo con estas traducciones porque tu jefe te puede putear "en silencio", es decir, no tiene por qué gritarte, insultarte ni nada parecido... Puede, por ejemplo, pedirte que hagas un trabajo cuando estás a punto de terminar tu jornada laboral, puede asignarte los peores trabajos (esos que nadie quiere hacer), etc. etc. etc. y todo ello puede hacerlo con una educación exquisita... pero aún así te estaría puteando o jodiendo, que en este caso significan lo mismo. No sé... me inclino más por el "My boss is fucking me up"


 
Para nosotros NO significa lo que acabas de describir, alguien que te está puteando, NO te está molestando, te está regañando, insultando o gritando. Para nosotros no se puede "putear en silencio". Nosotros cuando alguien nos está molestando utilizamos la palabra "joder". Al parecer "putear" tiene diferentes significados, así que se debería averiguar para dónde va dirigido esto o en qué país se escuchó.


----------



## Sammo

sound shift,


> I don't hear "bitching me", "bitching me out" or "cussing me out". I wonder if  other BE speakers do.


Well, I don't know about England, but we certainly do here in America.



> Encuentro muy útil tu aportación, pero a mi juicio lo que describes encaja mejor con "messing me about" o "fucking me about" que con "fucking me up" (lo cual para mí significa "destrozándome").


Again, I don't know about England, but "fucking me up" means bothering or messing someone's business in addition to destroying something.

berri,


> No sé... me inclino más por el "My boss is fucking me up"


Entonces eso sería "Me jefe me está jodiendo".

Putear, en este contexto simplemente significa que alguien se está metiéndose con otro y eso puede ser de muchas maneras.  Molestando, regañando, insultando, gritando, quejando, etc...

Y con eso el equivalente ingles es "to bitch" a otra persona porque encaja todo lo susodicho.


----------



## profe105

Sammo said:


> No hace falta. Es más, se oye más a menudos sin la "out".


 
No lo creo.  Alguien te puede _bitch out_ o alguien puede _bitch at you_, pero nadie te puede _bitch_.  _My boss is bitching me_ no tiene nada de sentido para mi.


----------



## COLsass

profe105 said:


> No lo creo.  Alguien te puede _bitch out_ o alguien puede _bitch at you_, pero nadie te puede _bitch_.  _My boss is bitching me_ no tiene nada de sentido para mi.



I agree.

I also like "My boss is fucking me _over_", which hasn't been mentioned yet.

So it looks like we've learned that in Spain putear is more "to fuck one over" and in Argentina it's more "to bitch at someone or bitch someone out."

Mirá vos!  Si vas al DRAE dice que también significa tener sexo con prostitutas o hasta  "dedicarse a la prostitución".


----------



## Sammo

Lo siento profe105, pero he estado hablando ingles toda la vida y lo que dije viene de verdadera experiencia por que lo he oídio y lo he usado como lo describí.

Me temo que tú y COLass están equivocados.


----------



## profe105

Sammo said:


> Lo siento profe105, pero he estado hablando ingles toda la vida y lo que dije viene de verdadera experiencia por que lo he oídio y lo he usado como lo describí.
> 
> Me temo que tú y COLass están equivocados.


 
El inglés también es mi primer idioma, Sammo.  Todavía no estoy de acuerdo contigo.  Jamás he escuchado a alguien decir que alguien le estaba _bitching_.

Puede ser una diferencia de geografía.  ¿De qué parte del país eres?  Soy de la costa este.


----------



## Zeli

krolaina said:


> oops! British english then?. Thanks Profe.


 
Yes, it is British English, but you wouldn't use it in this context anyway.  You might say "buggering me around" though, but it's a bit vulgar.


----------



## gaberdine

After reading all the posts it seems that the basic two meanings that have been agreed upon are "screwing/messing with me (molestándome)" and "bitching/chewing me out (regañándome)" but I was reading another thread where it seems the meaning can also be estar vulgar. Is that right?


----------



## Sammo

> but I was reading another thread where it seems the meaning can also be estar vulgar.



The very word "putear" is vulgar.  That's why I said before in the thread that "putear" is the equivalent of "bitch" as a verb.


----------



## guitarzak123

Putear en ingles significa "to bitch."  (o actuar como una puta).  Cuando se usa asi: "Mi jefe no para de putear", se traduce: My boss doesn't stop bitching.

Mi jefe no para de putearme:
My boss doesn't stop bitching at me.  Significa quejarse (como una puta)
My boss doesn't stop bitching me out.  Significa mas insultar, gritar, castigar con palabras.  (Siempre como una puta o "a bitch")

Entonces:  Stop bitching.  Para de putear/quejar.

Ojala que te ayude


----------



## raincrow

"Mi jefe no para de putear",
 
My boss doesn’t stop “bitching” at me.
 
               or 
A bit more vulgar, though might be of close significance. 

My boss doesn’t stop “crawling my ass” 
My boss is always “crawling my ass”


----------



## guitarzak123

Where are you from raincrow?  I have never heard that expression used in American English.  Is it British/Australian, etc?

De donde sos, raincrow?  Nunca he oido esa expresion en ingles americano.  Es de Inglaterra o Australia o algo?


----------



## raincrow

guitarzak123 said:


> Where are you from raincrow? I have never heard that expression used in American English. Is it British/Australian, etc?
> 
> De donde sos, raincrow? Nunca he oido esa expresion en ingles americano. Es de Inglaterra o Australia o algo?


 
I’m in the central Carolinas of the US…. The fraise liable to be more of the southern vernacular and perhaps not the best reflection of the company I keep or of folks I work with.


Vivo en la central parta de las Carolinas US. y la expresión es de los estados de sureste.


----------



## guitarzak123

raincrow said:


> I’m in the central Carolinas of the US…. The fraise liable to be more of the southern vernacular and perhaps not the best reflection of the company I keep or of folks I work with.
> 
> 
> Vivo en la central parta de las Carolinas US. y la expresión es de los estados de sureste.



Ahh okay.  I've heard the term "crawling up my ass." So then, what's the boss got crawling up his ass.  But never just "crawling my ass."  It probably is southern/southeastern vernacular (even though I'm from Texas...but there's a difference in speech throughout all of the southern states).


----------



## SP_Madrid

Se dice (en California) "riding someone", como a un burro 
La traduccion seria, "my boss has been riding me"


----------



## Dot

Sammo said:


> En este sentido, "putear" es el equivalente directo de "to bitch" en ingles.
> 
> Así que en la oración inicial:
> 
> "Mi jefe no para de putearme"
> 
> sería traducida en ingles como:
> 
> "My boss doesn't stop bitching me."


 
while this may be ok in American English, in British English it doesn't make sense. You can't bitch someone in the UK. you can bitch _about _them, or (be a) bitch _to _them.


----------



## mzimby

unos comentarios-- "to bitch" y "to fuck with" son buenas opciones para "putear", pero ojo!... 

no se dice "My boss doesn't stop bitching me" sino "My boss doesn't stop bitching." Casi siempre es así. También se podría decir "My boss doesn't stop bitching TO me" o "My boss doesn't stop bitching ABOUT me" si es q se queja a mi o de mi respectivamente, aunque lo más común es omitir el sujecto y sólo decir "stop bitching." 

y como aclara Kialaya no se puede decir "my boss never stops fucking me" porque ahí el significado es que el jefe no deja de tener sexo conmigo... sin  embargo, una opción para "putearme" sería "my boss never stops fucking WITH me"


----------



## losplaff

Once I eared "screw" What do you think?
Mi jefe me está putendo -- My boss is screwing me


----------



## mzimby

hola losplaff,

"to bitch", "to fuck with", y "to screw" tienen significados parecidos pero diferentes. 

"to bitch" - quejarse excesivamente 
"to fuck with" - molestar / putear 
"to screw" - joder 

"to screw" se usa igual que "joder" y en ambos sentidos-- primero, el acto sexual, y segundo, hacerle mal a alguien... ejemplo: "I screwed her on Monday and on Tuesday she really screwed me when she told my wife we had screwed"... o sea, "me la cogí (méxico) / comí (colombia) el lunes y el martes me jodió cuando informó a mi mujer que habíamos tenido sexo"


----------



## LanguageGeek08

Cuidado, Sammo, no se dice "bitch someone", se dice "bitch AT someone".  

"My boss keeps bitching at me."  (molestar con agresividad, gritar)


----------



## edmundo petirrojo

profe105 said:


> _Fucking off_ no tiene el mismo significado que _pissing someone off_ en mi opinión. Para mi, _fucking off_ significa que uno no está haciendo lo que debe hacer. Por ejemplo, si estoy trabajando en un proyecto con varias personas y ellos se distraen mucho, no se enfocan en el trabajo, juegan en vez de trabajar, les podría decir, _"Quit fucking off/around and get to work_." Claro, les tendría que tener bastante confianza para hablarles así.


 
Eso tiene que ser otra diferencia entre el inglés de Inglaterra y el de los EEUU porque rayado inglés está totalmente correcto que _fuck somebody off _no es nada más que una versión más fuerte de _piss somebody off_.  Profe105, cuando dices _Quit fucking off _or_ around _son iguales me sorprende.  Para mí, _fuck off _es o _Fuck off!, _es decir Vete a la mierda! o _You're really fucking me off now,_ es decir Me estás tocando los cojones.  _Fuck around_ es hacerse el gilipollas.


----------



## ONCEAWINNERAWINNERALLWAYS

profe105 said:


> Esta opción no sería buena para un público de los Estados Unidos. _To bugger_ no es una frase que se usa aquí.


 
I take it that the most aplied daily term in order to the spanish culture, is WEAR DOWN, that's why "Putear" means put someone off, and-or make'im overworked, exhausted, or simply "mobbing", or simply, make him lose the ilussion and hopes for agrieving something.

Please correct me...but..Into spanish lenguage, "Putear" gets aplied to many different statements and situations (psicology, pride, hopes, mobbing, or whatever intails to put the ilussion's fire out deep down everyone...thanks


----------



## Gelectrode

profe105 said:


> _Fucking off_ no tiene el mismo significado que _pissing someone off_ en mi opinión.  Para mi, _fucking off_ significa que uno no está haciendo lo que debe hacer.  Por ejemplo, si estoy trabajando en un proyecto con varias personas y ellos se distraen mucho, no se enfocan en el trabajo, juegan en vez de trabajar, les podría decir, _"Quit fucking off/around and get to work_."  Claro, les tendría que tener bastante confianza para hablarles así.



"no se centran en el trabajo..."


----------



## alfajor

Bitching AT me.

Putear = f---ing AROUND (with).


----------



## rodneyp

Kialaya said:


> Desde luego que lo de "my boss never stops fucking me" NO es una opción.



You can say "My boss never stops fucking _with_ me".  

At least in American English you can.


----------



## OtroLencho

profe105 said:


> El inglés también es mi primer idioma, Sammo.  Todavía no estoy de acuerdo contigo.  Jamás he escuchado a alguien decir que alguien le estaba _bitching_.
> 
> Puede ser una diferencia de geografía.  ¿De qué parte del país eres?  Soy de la costa este.


Tampoco me suena "bitching me".  Nativo, del oeste de los EEUU.


----------



## franzjekill

Franra said:


> Aquí en Chile, "putear" no es molestar, sino más bien retar, gritar, agredir a alguien verbalmente.... Cuál es el significado original, Inflagranti??


Lo mismo digo. Es de lamentar que en la pregunta inicial no se precisara qué es lo que se entiende por putear en español, ni tampoco se sabe de dónde es la persona que formula la pregunta. Falta de contexto y hasta falta de texto.


----------

